# are the occupancy limits strictly enforced?



## Sheera (Oct 26, 2011)

Will I get booted out for having 5 in a 1br+ unit at The Grand 
Waikikian? 2 adults and 3 kiddies?


----------



## Remy (Oct 26, 2011)

Follow the rules. Get a room large enough to accommodate your group.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2011)

AFAIK, they do not have people counters stationed in the hallways and
won't go out of their way to check. But someone could notice + complain.

You could try it, but keep a list of alternate accomodations handy, just in case.


----------



## conarth (Oct 26, 2011)

I have seen this enforced before.   Read the rules in the members guide and follow them.

"Failure to abide by occupancy restrictions may result in additional charges or denial of access"


----------



## bradleym2 (Oct 26, 2011)

*3 in a studio*

My wife and I stayed in a studio at MarBrisa with our 1 1/2 year old and they provided a crib, even though the studio has a max 2 occupancy.

I would ask the resort. The may not mind if you have younger children.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, wrap your youngest in swaddling clothes and craddle him in your arms.
Just don't let him or her show their teeth.


----------



## Sheera (Oct 26, 2011)

Remy said:


> Follow the rules. Get a room large enough to accommodate your group.



I would love to get a room large enough for my party of 9 but all I could manage so far is 2 1br+ units. I would have booked 2 2br if I could. This is my first time using hgvc points and what I didn't know is that GW and the Lagoon Tower would get dramatically busier after July 15th. Thanks!


----------



## Sheera (Oct 26, 2011)

conarth said:


> I have seen this enforced before.   Read the rules in the members guide and follow them.
> 
> "Failure to abide by occupancy restrictions may result in additional charges or denial of access"



Yes, thanks, I'm familiar with the wording but when I first stayed at a hgvc resort with a marketing package they booked my family of 7 into a 2br. Then when I called the GW months ago I was told the 3br PH could accomodate 9. The rules don't seem as black and white as the guide suggests. To further blur the issue some 1br units have 2 double beds in br and a double sleep sofa which suggests accomodations for 6 to me. So I guess I'm surveying to assess risk. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sheera (Oct 26, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Yeah, wrap your youngest in swaddling clothes and craddle him in your arms.
> Just don't let him or her show their teeth.



I'll need an awfully big blankie to swaddle a 42 lb "baby". But I might need to try.


----------



## Sheera (Oct 26, 2011)

bradleym2 said:


> My wife and I stayed in a studio at MarBrisa with our 1 1/2 year old and they provided a crib, even though the studio has a max 2 occupancy.
> 
> I would ask the resort. The may not mind if you have younger children.



Thank you, the resort front desk rep said today that they could only register 4 guests for that room but didn't come right out and say we couldn't have a 5th. I'll keep trying to get a bigger unit though. I'm really not much of a rule-breaker.


----------



## Remy (Oct 26, 2011)

My advice would be to not book a room or set of rooms in the first place if they don't accommodate your guests. 

The homeowners association uses occupancy to determine the capacity when amenities are built or improved. When we go to the pool or whatever other amenities the resort offers we want to know that the hotel isn't over occupancy, straining those amenities, forcing the rule-abiding guests to endure an inferior experience because others find the rules "silly" or a formality to be ignored.

We joined a club that has rules to protect the guest experience. Seeking ways around them to the detriment of other owners should not be our objective.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 26, 2011)

Sheera said:


> I'll need an awfully big blankie to swaddle a 42 lb "baby". But I might need to try.



If you request for a first floor unit, I think you'll be fine...weight displacement thing...worse on higher floors... 

Jokes aside, I don't think anyone is even going to question. Check in without family in tow within 10 feet to be dead sure just because some desk clerk is having a bad day. It's not like you are stuffing 5-6 adults in a 1 br...they are kids.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2011)

Of those doing the finger-wagging, how many never returned a book late to the public library?
--------------------------------------
Capacity of Facilities: I'd hazard to guess that for every unit that's 1 - 2 guests over the limit there are at least twice, if not three times as many, under limits, 'cuz after all, who wants their guests to sleep on the couch or haul their rug-rats everywhere they go?
---------------------------------------
Just hide the kiddies out of sight when checking in, and don't make a nuisance of yourselves when out and about.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sheera, I think a few of our Tug friends ought to loosen up when it comes to interpreting the rules. 2 adults and 3 children at 5 is not the same as 5 strapping fraternity brothers poised to bring down the place.  If the kids are young, it should not be an issue.


----------



## Remy (Oct 26, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Of those doing the finger-wagging, how many never returned a book late to the public library?
> Rules are rules!
> --------------------------------------
> Capacity of Facilities: I'd hazard to guess that for every unit that's 1 - 2 guests over the limit there are at least twice, if not three times as many, under limits, 'cuz after all, who wants their guests to sleep on the couch or haul their rug-rats everywhere they go?
> ...



Then why have the occupancy limits at all? We can vote as a homeowners association to rid ourselves of them and pack as many into a room as we see fit (or as fire laws allow). Until that happens, let's agree to follow the rules.

I'd gladly sign on to a review at my resorts if we're starting a movement here. If we want to have different rules, there's a process for that which does not include violating the rules we agreed upon.

I've also returned a book late and paid the fine. I don't recall attempting to sneak the book back in while forging the return slip to avoid being caught.


----------



## Sheera (Oct 27, 2011)

Remy said:


> My advice would be to not book a room or set of rooms in the first place if they don't accommodate your guests.
> 
> The homeowners association uses occupancy to determine the capacity when amenities are built or improved. When we go to the pool or whatever other amenities the resort offers we want to know that the hotel isn't over occupancy, straining those amenities, forcing the rule-abiding guests to endure an inferior experience because others find the rules "silly" or a formality to be ignored.
> 
> We joined a club that has rules to protect the guest experience. Seeking ways around them to the detriment of other owners should not be our objective.



thank you. please see post #7,8,9,10. My train of thought about "silly" rules is there. scolding noted.


----------



## Sheera (Oct 27, 2011)

Aquaman55 said:


> Sheera, I think a few of our Tug friends ought to loosen up when it comes to interpreting the rules. 2 adults and 3 children at 5 is not the same as 5 strapping fraternity brothers poised to bring down the place.  If the kids are young, it should not be an issue.



Thank you for your insight; I'm new..ish. I didnt intend to ruffle feathers but....why give me enough beds for 6 and say I can only sleep 4? Hilton started it, not me


----------



## Sheera (Oct 27, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Of those doing the finger-wagging, how many never returned a book late to the public library?
> --------------------------------------
> Capacity of Facilities: I'd hazard to guess that for every unit that's 1 - 2 guests over the limit there are at least twice, if not three times as many, under limits, 'cuz after all, who wants their guests to sleep on the couch or haul their rug-rats everywhere they go?
> ---------------------------------------
> Just hide the kiddies out of sight when checking in, and don't make a nuisance of yourselves when out and about.



Thank you! 
i appreciate that you can give me the benefit of the doubt. Really, I'll have 5 kids between the 2rooms; of course I'll be spending a boatload there (teenage boys can eat like 7 meals a day), and my 3yo really will sleep with us no matter how many beds we have . So no, I dont feel like I'm cheating the resort out of anything.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 27, 2011)

Sheera;1193637.... Hilton started it said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true.  To the best of my knowledge it's local fire marshals or departments that typically set occupancy rates.  Hilton, Marriott or any other hotel has their occupancy rates determined by local governments.
> 
> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I really would call the resort and ask how they suggest you handle the situation.  It's really better to be safe than sorry, since a real tight "arse" management trainee could ruin your holiday by not allowing 5 in the room...just my two cents.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 27, 2011)

As long as your family isn't loud and rowdy I don't think you'll have any problem.   Be sure to leave the maids a nice tip at mid-week and end.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 27, 2011)

If confronted on this issue, answer the question with a question:
"Do you know how fast you were going?".... Just say "Huh?"
or "Do you exercize regularly?"... "Does pushing back on my recliner count?"

----------------------
But I think the better answer would be:
Leave these little terrors at home with gramps or a sitter.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bourne said:


> Jokes aside, I don't think anyone is even going to question. Check in without family in tow within 10 feet to be dead sure just because some desk clerk is having a bad day. It's not like you are stuffing 5-6 adults in a 1 br...they are kids.



Agree.  Just keep a low profile.

George


----------



## Remy (Oct 27, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> But I think the better answer would be:
> Leave these little terrors at home with gramps or a sitter.



Bingo.......


----------



## Sheera (Nov 3, 2011)

*Yaaay, I got the 2br+*

But I think the better answer would be:
Leave these little terrors at home with gramps or a sitter.[/QUOTE]

Leavin' em home sounded good except gramps is going with us. But handy to have gramps' help while there  

I managed to grab a 2br+ last night so now I dont have to worry about being kicked out either 

Thanks for everyones suggestions!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 3, 2011)

If is not an annoyance to those rooms around you, I would just take the ask for forgiveness and not for permission.   Certainly better not to draw too much attention to yourself.  If you are 1 over the limit, and the extra is a child.

However I have friends who had 13 in a room for 4 at a hotel, NOT a timeshare.  4 Adults and 9 kids.  Kids just slept on floor in sleeping bags.  It was only for the weekend.  

So people do it all the time,  13 is just wrong however. 

I just rolled my eyes and hoped that they would NEVER ever be in a room next to me.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 3, 2011)

Aquaman55 said:


> Sheera, I think a few of our Tug friends ought to loosen up when it comes to interpreting the rules. 2 adults and 3 children at 5 is not the same as 5 strapping fraternity brothers poised to bring down the place.  If the kids are young, it should not be an issue.



Bingo..........


----------



## Sheera (Nov 5, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> If is not an annoyance to those rooms around you, I would just take the ask for forgiveness and not for permission.   Certainly better not to draw too much attention to yourself.  If you are 1 over the limit, and the extra is a child.
> 
> However I have friends who had 13 in a room for 4 at a hotel, NOT a timeshare.  4 Adults and 9 kids.  Kids just slept on floor in sleeping bags.  It was only for the weekend.
> 
> ...



OMG! 13!?!?? in one room? that is not vacation; thats torture. I'm glad I managed to get a 2br and a premier at that, not that I really wanted to use that many points for just 4 days but I really like the extra room. If I can move over to the Lagoon Tower for both reservations I would so I could save a bunch. Hopefully the Grand Waikikian is worth it.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 6, 2011)

Sheera said:


> OMG! 13!?!?? in one room? that is not vacation; thats torture. I'm glad I managed to get a 2br and a premier at that, not that I really wanted to use that many points for just 4 days but I really like the extra room. If I can move over to the Lagoon Tower for both reservations I would so I could save a bunch. Hopefully the Grand Waikikian is worth it.



I have stayed in both the GW and Lagoon (just once in the GW).  This is my observation:

1.  GW interior is much more eye appealing and better furnished.
2.  Lagoon has a better outside view (Higher Levels)
3.  Lagoon is closer, walking distance, to the pool and beach.
4.  GW has a nice waiting room, if you check in early.  I heard people who stay in the Lagoon can use it but I have not confirm it.
5.  GW has it own washer and dryer in the unit.

Is it worth the points? Yes, but only that one time.  It was the first time experience that made the points worth while.  Now that the new experience is over, I will not pay the points to stay there.

I hope you enjoy your stay in Hawaii.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re #4*

We were allowed access to the guest waiting suite on a Sat check in at 3pm, people napping everywhere. We grabbed drinks and sat down on the breezeway.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 9, 2011)

DEROS said:


> I have stayed in both the GW and Lagoon (just once in the GW).  This is my observation:
> 
> 4.  GW has a nice waiting room, if you check in early.  I heard people who stay in the Lagoon can use it but I have not confirm it.
> 5.  GW has it own washer and dryer in the unit.



Lagoon guests are invited to use it also.  I think it depends on the person working the check in desk.  Sometimes they tell me that it is avaiable to use and sometimes the clerk doesn't mention it.  I just ask to use it if the room is not ready and tell them I need a pass to use on checkout.  Last week we used the lounge twice while staying at lagoon tower.  Had to change rooms to the oceanfront penthouse and had to checkout at 10am to check back in later that day.  Front desk gave me a card to use the lounge until our room was ready at 5:00pm.  Have some pics to add to the HHV thread.


----------

